# Main Event Live + 4/11 Smackdown Spoilers



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

http://wrestlinginc.com/wi/news/2014/0408/572995/live-spoilers-for-this-week-wwe-smackdown/



> *DARK MATCHES:*
> 
> - The dark match before tonight's WWE Main Event in Lafayette, LA saw Sheamus defeat Titus O'Neil with a Brogue Kick.
> 
> ...


Lafayette, LA


----------



## Mikecala98 (Oct 27, 2011)

This crowd is terrible. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

dat koji clutch!


----------



## DudeLove669 (Oct 20, 2013)

GG WWE wasting this match on a casual crowd of Moms and dads taking their kids to see cheap wrestling.When they come to the conclusion that they want to make this feud big it'll be too late because we've seen it too many times. The chamber match should have been the only one. Wasted.


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

A break when its on the Network? lol

Rubbish crowd, like. Rowan needs to eat the pin here.


----------



## PraXitude (Feb 27, 2014)

Crowd is awful. Do they tape ME before Smackdown on the same day?


----------



## dazzy666 (Sep 21, 2006)

thought crowd would of been quite good again to


----------



## jcmmnx (Aug 7, 2009)

Harper is killing poor Dean.


----------



## DudeLove669 (Oct 20, 2013)

dazzy666 said:


> thought crowd would of been quite good again to


You think anyone who goes to see Main Event Live gives much of a shit? THey just go because it's an opportunity to see WWE for cheap.

Perfect example of how a good crowd is necessary to elevate a match to the next level. No matter how good it is.

And oh look another commercial..Fuck me


----------



## Máscara Dorada (Feb 10, 2013)

Any spoilers so far?


----------



## thaimasker (Apr 1, 2012)

Mikecala98 said:


> This crowd is terrible.
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Thats all I can think about while watching this...Like damn talk about a drastic change from the past few days


----------



## pinofreshh (Jun 7, 2012)

wtf. commercial breaks of their own product? :lmao


----------



## connormurphy13 (Jun 2, 2013)

BarneyArmy said:


> Anyone have a stream please.


Couldn't find one so I finally broke down and subscribed for Wyatts v. Shield.

Congrats Vince :vince$


----------



## DudeLove669 (Oct 20, 2013)

Jesus at the very least give the Network the perk of having no commercials.


----------



## jcmmnx (Aug 7, 2009)

Ambrose takes a hell of an ass whopping.


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

Crowd is a fucking 0/10.


----------



## Máscara Dorada (Feb 10, 2013)

Ignore this post.


----------



## pinofreshh (Jun 7, 2012)

lmfao that over sell :lmao


----------



## jcmmnx (Aug 7, 2009)

It's getting great.


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

Rollins :mark:


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Splooging all over the place.


----------



## BarneyArmy (Apr 18, 2013)

The shield win!!


----------



## pinofreshh (Jun 7, 2012)

finally the crowd woke up a bit

shield winnnn :mark:


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Jeez, these motherfuckers now how to work! :dance


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

Yep, Wyatts momentum has officially died.


----------



## jcmmnx (Aug 7, 2009)

Fucking Shield man. That was a great individual performance from Ambrose, and a really great finishing stretch. With a better crowd this would've been nuts still really damn good.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

That was Rollins and Ambrose's match. Got damn.


----------



## DudeLove669 (Oct 20, 2013)

Basically the chamber match on fast forward.


----------



## CJohn3:16 (Jan 27, 2014)

Is Dean injured?


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

This n!gga Dean about to PUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUKE!


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Damn, hope Ambrose is okay.


----------



## pinofreshh (Jun 7, 2012)

"you guys gotta do the promo."

hope he aight.


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

WTF IS GOING ON WITH DEAN


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

That bastard will be selling this for days.


----------



## dazzy666 (Sep 21, 2006)

rollins is the man


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Oh geez.


----------



## BarneyArmy (Apr 18, 2013)

Renee

:mark:


----------



## Mikecala98 (Oct 27, 2011)

Reigns is flirting with deans chick right in front of him!


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Stall_19 (Jun 28, 2011)

Renee going to have to change her panties after that.


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

Ambrose w/ dat GOAT selling


----------



## jcmmnx (Aug 7, 2009)

That was one of Reigns' better promos.


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

The fuck is wrong with him?


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

The crowd is so fucking inconsistent.


----------



## Zigberg (Dec 4, 2013)

Reigns is a fucking don.

Oh for fuck sake, don't job out Ziggler to this goofy cunt.


----------



## CJohn3:16 (Jan 27, 2014)

So the Wyatts are dead? I knew WWE would fuck up.


----------



## Fissiks (Oct 23, 2013)

NastyYaffa said:


> Ambrose w/ dat GOAT selling


honestly i think he really did cracked a rib.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

fpalm

Preparing myself for a Swagger loss. At least it'll be to Ziggler.


----------



## connormurphy13 (Jun 2, 2013)

Lol Dean's selling taken to a whole nother level. He was the star of the match for me.


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

Ambrose with the GOAT selling.


----------



## DudeLove669 (Oct 20, 2013)

S0 basically jobbing out the Wyatts to elevate the Shield for bigger things it seems. I'm not gonna complain


----------



## Resist (Mar 27, 2014)

Ambrose's ribs doe...hope he's ok


----------



## MEMS (Jun 18, 2013)

jcmmnx said:


> That was one of Reigns' better promos.


Really? That was awful...so awkward. Is he a tough guy or is he a ladies man? The way he was looking into the camera addressing Triple H was extremely awkward.


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

The Wyatt's aren't an afterthought, ffs. The Shield needed a win back and they needed momentum for facing The Authority. 

Bray didn't eat the pin, so all is good.


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

Waffelz said:


> The Wyatt's aren't an afterthought, ffs. The Shield needed a win back and they needed momentum for facing The Authority.
> 
> Bray didn't eat the pin, so all is good.


Wyatts are filler now. There's no where else to go after losing to Cena but down the card. It's over. All fucking over.

What a shame.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

MEMS said:


> Really? That was awful...so awkward. Is he a tough guy or is he a ladies man? The way he was looking into the camera addressing Triple H was extremely awkward.


He can be both, he's just not used to playing both. Give him a little practice first.


----------



## A PG Attitude (Nov 5, 2012)

The Wyatts were not jobbed out, this is Main Event, not Raw.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

This goon still has Cesaro's theme. fpalm


----------



## pinofreshh (Jun 7, 2012)

damn. crickets for this guy.


----------



## DudeLove669 (Oct 20, 2013)

MEMS said:


> Really? That was awful...so awkward. Is he a tough guy or is he a ladies man? The way he was looking into the camera addressing Triple H was extremely awkward.


Face Shield is awkward as expected. WWE can't have baddass serious faces.


----------



## A PG Attitude (Nov 5, 2012)

KuroNeko said:


> Wyatts are filler now. There's no where else to go after losing to Cena but down the card. It's over. All fucking over.
> 
> What a shame.


Did you not see the Wyatt's match last night?


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Ham and Egger said:


> This goon still has Cesaro's theme. fpalm


:lmao

Short term memory loss? That theme was always Swagger's. Glad he got to keep it. :mark:


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

KuroNeko said:


> Wyatts are filler now. There's no where else to go after losing to Cena but down the card. It's over. All fucking over.
> 
> What a shame.


Bullshit. Wyatt will beat Cena at Extreme Rules. It should have been last Sunday, but he is going over.


----------



## Stall_19 (Jun 28, 2011)

Ham and Egger said:


> This goon still has Cesaro's theme. fpalm


What? Cesaro borrowed Swaggers theme. It wouldn't make sense for Cesaro to come out to that theme anymore. Real American Cesaro is done with.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

So I take it the Wyatt's lost. The John Cena effect in full swing. This is a valuable lesson for young talent, if you're offered a program with John Cena, TURN IT DOWN. You're better off.

They buried the one good thing they had left. What's the point anymore? They just get 0% of their programs right.


----------



## jcmmnx (Aug 7, 2009)

MEMS said:


> Really? That was awful...so awkward. Is he a tough guy or is he a ladies man? The way he was looking into the camera addressing Triple H was extremely awkward.


So tough guys can't mack on a hot chick? Rock did the tough guy/ladies man stuff all the time, and Nash had a similar gimmick with Big Sexy.

Ambrose was a great Ricky Morton in this his selling, and timing on comebacks was superb. Also Harper beat the living piss out of him after that botched double team lol.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Still getting some "We the People" chants. :mark:


----------



## connormurphy13 (Jun 2, 2013)

DudeLove669 said:


> Face Shield is awkward as expected. WWE can't have baddass serious faces.


Did you see their backstage segment after WM? Not awkward at all but instead shows they can be funny and badass at the same time.


----------



## CJohn3:16 (Jan 27, 2014)

Swagger vs Ziggler? Lol, I guess they need to have Swagger winning sometime for us to think that he actually has a chance at Extreme Rules.


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> So I take it the Wyatt's lost. The John Cena effect in full swing. This is a valuable lesson for young talent, if you're offered a program with John Cena, TURN IT DOWN. You're better off.
> 
> They buried the one good thing they had left. What's the point anymore?


What happens if Bray goes over at ER?


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

So Wyatt's beat Cena/Sheamus/BigE on Raw is valueless, but losing a highly competitive match to the friggin' Shield, the team feuding with HHH/Orton/Batista right now means they're buried and finished? 

Y'all nuts, or don't know what the term "buried" means in pro-wrestling jargon.


----------



## jcmmnx (Aug 7, 2009)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> So I take it the Wyatt's lost. The John Cena effect in full swing. This is a valuable lesson for young talent, if you're offered a program with John Cena, TURN IT DOWN. You're better off.
> 
> They buried the one good thing they had left. What's the point anymore? They just get 0% of their programs right.


Going 2-1 against the Shield and losing to the most pushed guy of the last decade their careers are over.

Shield lost a ton of matches in the middle of last year.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Waffelz said:


> What happens if Bray goes over at ER?


It means nothing, Extreme Rules is a jobber PPV. Wade Barrett beat Cena at HIAC and look at where he ended up. The only PPV that matters is WrestleMania and they were given a choice of whether they were going to push Bray Wyatt or not, and they chose not to, and I knew they would. He should've won at WrestleMania. Why have him lose at WrestleMania if you're gonna give him the win back? Just have Cena get the win back, or better yet don't because he doesn't need it. Put the guy over when it's going to mean something, but of course, that requires knowledge of how to make stars, which they don't have.



> Going 2-1 against the Shield and losing to the most pushed guy of the last decade their careers are over.
> 
> Shield lost a ton of matches in the middle of last year.


And that was completely stupid booking, just like this is. The Wyatt Family gimmick should not be a geek gimmick, people need to think of them as winners. 

The 2 prior wins mean nothing, that was only to feed Bray Wyatt to Cena. Now we're seeing that in post Mania, the time when new talent should be most valuable, they don't care about the Wyatt's at all and just shoved them down the card.


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

A PG Attitude said:


> Did you not see the Wyatt's match last night?


Yeah and it didn't mean shit. Beating Big E, the jobber champion, is meaningless. 

Wyatt winning at ER won't mean anything as well. WWE had one job when it came to this fued and they fucked Iit up.


----------



## the fox (Apr 7, 2011)

so The Wyatt defeated Cena and his Super friends yesterday and now because a lose to the shield who they already beat they are buried?


----------



## CJohn3:16 (Jan 27, 2014)

Last night Ryback, and now Swagger. 

The fall of Ziggler continues.


----------



## A PG Attitude (Nov 5, 2012)

KuroNeko said:


> Yeah and it didn't mean shit. Beating Big E, the jobber champion, is meaningless.
> 
> Wyatt winning at ER won't mean anything as well. WWE had one job when it came to this fued and they fucked Iit up.


If winning those matches is meaningless then why is losing to The Shield on fucking Main Event (hardly anyone watches this show) jobbing out. Idiotic.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Yes! :mark:


----------



## Zigberg (Dec 4, 2013)

Oh fuck off Swagger you lump of shit.


----------



## dazzy666 (Sep 21, 2006)

so many whiners about the wyatts, the shield are going to be main eventing ER, they need the momentum after turning on the authority, just calm yourselfs


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Zigberg said:


> Oh fuck off Swagger you lump of shit.


Such hate. Maybe they're still setting up the Ziggler/Ryder/Miz stable? Either way, good match for both of them.


----------



## ScottishJobber (Aug 23, 2013)

This thread hurts my head.

Wyatts buried? On a show that's not Raw? Lose = Buried?

Too many fickle fans on this ALWAYS looking for bs reasons to moan. Wyatts are the most over heels at the minute and Bray has a great feud with John Cena. Buried my arse.


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

Ziggler is officially a jobber. Nikki Bella must've accidently called out his name when she was getting Cena Wang one night


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Good to see them building Swagger so when he jobs to Cesaro at least it looked like an even battle.


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

> @TripleH:
> Don't worry, @WWERomanReigns, @WWERollins & @TheDeanAmbrose. I know all your names. I'll spell them right in your obituaries. #MainEvent


-


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

Did Swagger beat Ziggler by tap out?

The burial is far from over. :lol


----------



## WrayBryatt (Mar 20, 2014)

I hope dean ambrose isnt seriously hurt, I thought it he was joking at first, but he forced himself through the promo and still look hurt. I hopehurts alright.

Sent From Nexus 7 using Tapatalk.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

the fox said:


> so The Wyatt defeated Cena and his Super friends yesterday and now because a lose to the shield who they already beat they are buried?


Bray Wyatt did not beat anyone "super" in that match. Big E is as big of a jobber at the moment, as, for example, Darren Young.


----------



## pinofreshh (Jun 7, 2012)

dat body on lana. damn.


----------



## jcmmnx (Aug 7, 2009)

A PG Attitude said:


> If winning those matches is meaningless then why is losing to The Shield on fucking Main Event (hardly anyone watches this show) jobbing out. Idiotic.


Wyatt's could beat Cena, Rock, and Austin at Mania and lose to Taker, prime Andre, and prime Hogan the next night and their marks will say they got buried.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

I will "rise" for Lana! kada:


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

Why are they even bothering to continue the Sin Cara gimmick if all he's going to do is job?


----------



## Stall_19 (Jun 28, 2011)

Main Event is weird. Start with the match everyone wants to see and ends with a squash match.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Lana is a pretty women but the way she stands is so distracting. Just, stand up straight, woman.

Starting to warm up to Rusev, tbh.


----------



## Zigberg (Dec 4, 2013)

Rusev just looks like a fat mess. He's nowhere near as intimidating as they want him to be.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Trifektah said:


> Why are they even bothering to continue the Sin Cara gimmick if all he's going to do is job?


His masks sell well. :draper2


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

:lmao

GodDAMN.


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

jcmmnx said:


> Wyatt's could beat Cena, Rock, and Austin at Mania and lose to Taker, prime Andre, and prime Hogan the next night and their marks will say they got buried.


No one Implied any of that.


----------



## connormurphy13 (Jun 2, 2013)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> It means nothing, Extreme Rules is a jobber PPV. Wade Barrett beat Cena at HIAC and look at where he ended up. The only PPV that matters is WrestleMania and they were given a choice of whether they were going to push Bray Wyatt or not, and they chose not to, and I knew they would. He should've won at WrestleMania. Why have him lose at WrestleMania if you're gonna give him the win back? Just have Cena get the win back, or better yet don't because he doesn't need it. Put the guy over when it's going to mean something, but of course, that requires knowledge of how to make stars, which they don't have.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bray doesn't care about being a winner. He just wants to be able to preach and prove that Cena isn't who he says he is. He very nearly got there at WM and will continue to get closer with the next few PPVs as this feud's gonna continue for a couple months.


----------



## DudeLove669 (Oct 20, 2013)

> TripleH:
> Don't worry, @WWERomanReigns, @WWERollins & @TheDeanAmbrose. I know all your names. I'll spell them right in your obituaries. #MainEvent


Still the Greatest Of All Time.


----------



## Atletichampiones (Apr 4, 2014)

What the Wyatts lost that is lame the Shield suck ass compared to them yet they win, man this company spits in your face sometimes if you know what i mean #furious!


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

So goddamn glad to see Swagger getting a victory. This is where he belongs, putting solid matches on in the midcard, not limiting his moveset and being used as a pawn for someone else's push. Can't wait until he's finished with this angle with Cesaro and continue on doing good in the midcard/upper midcarder.


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

Atletichampiones said:


> What the Wyatts lost that is lame *the Shield suck ass compared to them* yet they win, man this company spits in your face sometimes if you know what i mean #furious!


LOL. Is this a troll account?


----------



## sandsaro (Aug 25, 2012)

God I hope they've had long enough to find Cesaro an awesome new theme. I doubt it though


----------



## richyque (Feb 12, 2007)

Dat rack on lana!!!


----------



## Joshi Judas (Jul 12, 2013)

So much stupidity in this thread fpalm

So the Wyatts lose to The Shield ONCE on Main Event after beating them at a PPV and Raw in Chicago and it's a burial? Right after they beat Cena, Sheamus and Big E on Raw? Holy fucking shit fpalm

And love how you guys say a win over Cena and friends means shit coz Bray pinned Big E but losing to the Shield means they're buried when ROWAN ate the pin. Not Bray.

Jesus fuckin' Christ fpalm


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

sandsaro said:


> God I hope they've had long enough to find Cesaro an awesome new theme. I doubt it though


He MAY revert back to the old one temporarily, but teaming up with Heyman is a big deal...if they already had a new titantron made for Swagger, I wouldn't be surprised if Cesaro has a new theme lined up already.


----------



## jcmmnx (Aug 7, 2009)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> Bray Wyatt did not beat anyone "super" in that match. Big E is as big of a jobber at the moment, as, for example, Darren Young.


Rowan took the fall in the six man so by your logic Bray didn't lose this match.


----------



## WrayBryatt (Mar 20, 2014)

man cesaro nade that RA group. No one did WTP when swagger won lol. Crowd sucks

Sent From Nexus 7 using Tapatalk.


----------



## Joshi Judas (Jul 12, 2013)

jcmmnx said:


> Rowan took the fall in the six man so by your logic Bray didn't lose this match.



Don't bother man. Loss on Main Event after a competitive match is a burial now. Even when they beat Cena, Sheamus and Big E last night. Or the Shield twice- on PPV and on Raw in Chicago. Even when the announcers kept hyping up Bray.

Some people will never understand and you'll lose a few brain cells in the process.


----------



## WrayBryatt (Mar 20, 2014)

DudeLove669 said:


> Still the Greatest Of All Time.




HHH is GOLD. hahaha.

Sent From Nexus 7 using Tapatalk.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

WrayBryatt said:


> man cesaro nade that RA group. No one did WTP when swagger won lol. Crowd sucks
> 
> Sent From Nexus 7 using Tapatalk.


To be fair, Swagger didn't say it either. People said it when he came out, though. Crowds are still adjusting and they're all different. There was a dude with a gadsden flag right behind the ring, though. We Swagger marks are far and few between, but we're loyal as hell.



RAINNMAKAHH said:


> Don't bother man. Loss on Main Event after a competitive match is a burial now. Even when they beat Cena, Sheamus and Big E last night. Or the Shield twice- on PPV and on Raw in Chicago. Even when the announcers kept hyping up Bray.
> 
> Some people will never understand and you'll lose a few brain cells in the process.


Some people just want to complain for the sake of complaining. Once their favorites don't get 5 star treatment they whine and whine. At least marking for someone who "sucks" has made me a bit more humble and appreciative of them.


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

Pyro is hilarious, man.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

:lel Cesaro gone learn soon. Betrayed the wrong person.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

:lmao

Cesaro ain't got no music? Wtf?

Damn, Swagger, getting bold there. Good, hope he can get the proper heel heat now.


----------



## Uerfer (Oct 30, 2012)

> This isn't Cesaro's normal type of exciting match, but look at the opponent.


Hmm..what? The only great matches Cesaro had were with Cena and Bryan. Most other matches of his consists of one "exciting" spot, the swing and nothing more. I wouldn't call "exciting" his normal/typical style of work, he can be boring without a proper opponent.


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

The fuck is going on.


So Cesaro and Swagger are both heel?

Wut.


----------



## sandsaro (Aug 25, 2012)

So, they're trying to portray Cesaro as a heel then. Interesting


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

KuroNeko said:


> The fuck is going on.
> 
> 
> So Cesaro and Swagger are both heel?
> ...


Looks like. Cesaro will get face reactions regardless, but uh...he is with Paul Heyman after all.

Swagger could never get over as a face, at least not right now against Cesaro. This is the best way to book their feud, imho.


----------



## sandsaro (Aug 25, 2012)

Uerfer said:


> Hmm..what? The only great matches Cesaro had were with Cena and Bryan. Most other matches of his consists of one "exciting" spot, the swing and nothing more. I wouldn't call "exciting" his normal/typical style of work, he can be boring without a proper opponent.


He's had great matches with many different opponents. He once made a match with Khali watchable, so basically you couldn't be more wrong.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

I feel like I am stealing getting to watch a match that good on WWE Network between Wyatts and Shield...damn Main Event is good.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

:lmao what I just read was interesting. I just really hope Big Show doesn't do his usual ruining everything, like he always does.


----------



## Uerfer (Oct 30, 2012)

sandsaro said:


> He's had great matches with many different opponents. He once made a match with Khali watchable, so basically you couldn't be more wrong.


He's had good matches with different opponents. Great? not really. His great matches in WWE were only with Cena, Bryan and Sami zayn. It still doesn't mean his normal style of work is "exciting" because its not.


----------



## sandsaro (Aug 25, 2012)

Uerfer said:


> He's had good matches with different opponents. Great? not really. His great matches in WWE were only with Cena, Bryan and Sami zayn. It still doesn't mean his normal style of work is "exciting" because its not.


If his matches aren't exciting who's are? Because people seem to pop for his uppercuts, for his suplex from the apron, for the swing. And the neutraliser is very impressive when done on a big guy, and he still hasn't unleased even half of his full arsenal? 

Or are you implying that a wrestler is only exciting if they're doing high flying manoeuvres?


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Good ol' RVD. The man just makes me smile, so glad he's back.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

lol he was in there with Big Show and working a little gimmick. Relax.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Nice to see :barrett getting another push. It probably won't last, but I'll enjoy it while it does.

Also LOL at Sandow jobbing to RVD again. I guess Sandow is RVD's person bitch like Titus O'Neil is Big Show's bitch.


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

Fandango's new girl is Layla. Makes sense since she was a dancer for the Miami Heat


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

JY57 said:


> Fandango's new girl is Layla. Makes sense since she was a dancer for the Miami Heat


Really? Hrm...not sure how to feel. Fandango and Summer Rae had such good chemistry.


----------



## HHHGame78 (Mar 2, 2004)

Uerfer said:


> He's had good matches with different opponents. Great? not really. His great matches in WWE were only with Cena, Bryan and Sami zayn. It still doesn't mean his normal style of work is "exciting" because its not.


Guess his Ziggler, Kofi matches were crap, eh?


----------



## HHHGame78 (Mar 2, 2004)

Hmm. I wonder if Summer Rae is away from Fandango, maybe she goes back to NXT and Paige drops the title to her??


----------



## Guy LeDouche (Nov 24, 2012)

HHHGame78 said:


> Guess his Ziggler, Kofi matches were crap, eh?


Not to mention his NXT match with William Regal.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

So did Summer Rae fail a wellness test or something? More than meets the eye there. Is she injured?


----------



## Saint Dick (Jan 21, 2006)

Layla at ring side in some of those dresses Summer Rae rocks would be a wonderful thing.


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

HHHGame78 said:


> Hmm. I wonder if Summer Rae is away from Fandango, maybe she goes back to NXT and Paige drops the title to her??


I'm guessing that she's gonna be taken off WWE TV since she's on Total Divas now.


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

That lucky Fandango getting to dance with Layla and stuff...


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> So did Summer Rae fail a wellness test or something? More than meets the eye there. Is she injured?


pretty sure it is because she is going to film Marine 4 with The Miz.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Layla could be fun by his side. There was once a time I thought Naomi was gonna turn heel and join him.


----------



## jcmmnx (Aug 7, 2009)

Uerfer said:


> Hmm..what? The only great matches Cesaro had were with Cena and Bryan. Most other matches of his consists of one "exciting" spot, the swing and nothing more. I wouldn't call "exciting" his normal/typical style of work, he can be boring without a proper opponent.


Cesaro is right there with Bryan in carrying useless guys to watchable matches.


----------



## HHHGame78 (Mar 2, 2004)

WWE.com has an article that Fandango dumped Summer Rae via Tweet.

"Fandango ‏@WWEFandango 4h

Hey, @RealSummerWWE. Did you get my text? Like I said, it's really not me, it's you. It's over..."


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Bryan gettin that endorsement from Hogan! :bryan


----------



## SP103 (Jul 21, 2008)

I think Ambrose did get legit hurt seeing he couldn't talk. I just couldn't see where or when it happened.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

swagger_ROCKS said:


> Layla could be fun by his side. There was once a time I thought Naomi was gonna turn heel and join him.


Same! I think maybe there was a plan for it at one point in time. After all, Total Divas did mention a possible romance angle for her that was scrapped...maybe it was Fandango?


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Ham and Egger said:


> Bryan gettin that endorsement from Hogan! :bryan


He's got all the legends respect. Dude could ME another MANIA tbh, maybe not win thou. 



> Same! I think maybe there was a plan for it at one point in time. After all, Total Divas did mention a possible romance angle for her that was scrapped...maybe it was Fandango?


Yeah I remember that, probably just for the sake of the ep, and Uso was jealous.


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

So, are they going for the four way? If not, who is going to face Bryan for the title? If its Kane, jesus...


----------



## The Boy Wonder (Mar 29, 2008)

Please no to the 8 man tag! No! Fans wanted Bryan to be champion so let him defend it. I want The Shield vs. Evolution.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Waffelz said:


> So, are they going for the four way? If not, who is going to face Bryan for the title? If its *Kane*, jesus...


:floyd1 :westbrook3

WWE wouldn't dare...

I hope


----------



## funnyfaces1 (Jan 3, 2012)

Looks like a fun show. Glad to see Hogan making more appearances. In this current spot of his, he is wonderful. Main event should be great. Cena/Wyatt and Cesaro/Swagger feuds are real good. RVD being back is nice. Barrett beating the shit out of Kofi Kingston is always a good thing. Could use a bit more story progression, but I can't complain. This show still sounds fun.


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

Who is going to feud for the title f its The Shield/Evolution then? Kofi kingston? :lol


----------



## JC00 (Nov 20, 2011)

JY57 said:


> pretty sure it is because she is going to film Marine 4 with The Miz.


Ya probably this.


----------



## Silent KEEL (Jul 26, 2004)

So The Uso's just disappear after getting counted out?

Why did The Shield suddenly take their place as Smackdown went off the air?


----------



## Guar (Jun 24, 2013)

Mikecala98 said:


> This crowd is terrible.
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


well...Lafayette, Louisiana...


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

I have a feeling Kane will be the jobber boy in this current Authority feud with Bryan and Shield that will lead him to go back to being a monster, and bring Ascension up with him as his "last act" as CEO.


----------



## Hennessey (Jan 1, 2012)

Rybaxel finally got a win. fuck yea. Go Ryback.


----------



## Oscirus (Nov 20, 2007)

Nice to see the Harper family's ascension to jobber to the stars. Only the WWE does dumb shit like that


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

RAINNMAKAHH said:


> So much stupidity in this thread fpalm
> 
> So the Wyatts lose to The Shield ONCE on Main Event after beating them at a PPV and Raw in Chicago and it's a burial? Right after they beat Cena, Sheamus and Big E on Raw? Holy fucking shit fpalm
> 
> ...


I believe some people are sadly suckling from the same Kool Aid squirting teet that Pyro does. Just can't have nice things anymore. 

The Shield losing to The Wyatts for the THIRD time would've made their upcoming feud with Triple H and co. bereft of any value. The Shield need to look like a big deal and what better way than to gain revenge over a team that will always claw at them like the Wyatts? It keeps any potential further match between these two factions fresh - what purpose would having the Wyatts go over for a third consecutive time do? The Shield are not jobbers for fuck sake. Also, it's pretty much a given this match only took place because of trying to gain Network subscribers (which it did I'm guessing) so it's more or less a house show match televised. 

Fucking moaning bell ends.


----------



## Lariatoh! (Apr 26, 2012)

Bad News Barrett with the win!!! :mark:


----------



## I ♥ KEMONITO (Dec 15, 2013)

The Usos are such jabronies, teaming with them isn't doing Bryan any favors.


----------



## BigEMartin (Jul 26, 2013)

That BNB push goes forwARD


----------



## Lariatoh! (Apr 26, 2012)

Really interesting how the "landscape" of WWE is going to look over the next month...

Bryan as champ
Shield with a push
Evolution with a push
Cesaro with a push
Barrett with a push
Wyatt;s with a push
Cena, Sheamus to stay at the top of the card
Rusev push
RVD, Del Rio, Big E, AJ Lee, Paige, Ziggler, Big Show , Mysterio all looking for tv time
Possible Sting debut, Hogan in the mix
Not to forget all the guys in the tag division, Usos, Brotherhood, Rybaxel etc. 

and.... then incoming Adam Rose and Bo Dallas 

very interesting times ahead..


----------



## Redzero (Jan 7, 2014)

Just keep going in this way with BnB


----------



## MarkL316 (Jun 28, 2008)

Are people seriously suggesting the Wyatts are being buried because they lost to the Shield on Main Event!? How stupid can people be!?

So far this year Bray Wyatt has a clean victory over Daniel Bryan at a major PPV... The Wyatts have two clean victories over The Shield, one at a major PPV and one on RAW... Yes Bray lost to Cena at Mania but I am willing to bet Bray will get a big win over Cena hopefully at Extreme Rules. WWE may be wrong a lot of times but they know they have gold in Bray Wyatt and he will be pushed throughout 2014 and it wouldn't surprise me if he won Money In The Bank later this year, if they still have that match. 

The Shield needed a win over the Wyatts because they have just started a major feud with Evolution/The Authority, simple as that.


----------



## CM Punk Is A God (Jan 6, 2013)

Layla being paired with Fandango is a brilliant idea. It just means more TV time for her, she cant get any less time on TV.

The Wyatt's loosing to The Shield doesn't mean shit. The Wyatt's have defeated them twice, you would think The Shield would get their win back eventually. :lol they're not getting buried.


----------



## El Capitano (Apr 4, 2013)

Its sad that Ziggler is losing to Jack Swagger :no


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

El Capitano said:


> Its sad that Ziggler is losing to Jack Swagger :no


It was a good match for them both, though, and Swagger is gearing up for a feud so it makes sense.


----------



## El Capitano (Apr 4, 2013)

Jack Thwagger said:


> It was a good match for them both, though, and Swagger is gearing up for a feud so it makes sense.


I agree those two always work well together. Its just shows how quickly things change in the space of a year


----------



## CJohn3:16 (Jan 27, 2014)

So Cesaro is a heel again? He should be a tweener.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

CJohn3:16 said:


> So Cesaro is a heel again? He should be a tweener.


I don't think it matters at this point. The crowd's behind him and will cheer either way. Especially going in a feud with Swagger.


----------



## SUPER HANS (Jun 7, 2011)

> John Cena says he is now the measuring stick of this business


Pfft, there will only ever be one measuring stick in this business, retired or not (to me anyway).


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

MarkL316 said:


> Are people seriously suggesting the Wyatts are being buried because they lost to the Shield on Main Event!? How stupid can people be!?
> 
> So far this year Bray Wyatt has a clean victory over Daniel Bryan at a major PPV... The Wyatts have two clean victories over The Shield, one at a major PPV and one on RAW... Yes Bray lost to Cena at Mania but I am willing to bet Bray will get a big win over Cena hopefully at Extreme Rules. WWE may be wrong a lot of times but they know they have gold in Bray Wyatt and he will be pushed throughout 2014 and it wouldn't surprise me if he won Money In The Bank later this year, if they still have that match.


Those wins don't matter anymore, they're ancient history, and they were only given to Bray Wyatt so that he could be fed to Cena and transfer all of his momentum directly to Cena, just like EVERYBODY else that gets in the ring with that pathetic leech. Besides, when Bray Wyatt beat Daniel Bryan, he wasn't even a main eventer, he was getting DE-pushed. He was supposed to wrestle Sheamus at WrestleMania. And the Wyatt's only won the first match because it was 3 on 1, and the second because one of the Shield members abandoned the team. Both instances signifying that the Wyatt's just can't get it done on their own.

"Big win at Extreme Rules". :ti You do realize complete GEEKS like Wade Barrett have beaten John Cena at B level PPV's, right? It didn't help them in the slightest. The right decision was to have him win at WRESTLEMANIA. Period. That's the one match a year where a win isn't lost and forgotten and will make a star, and they blew it. They proved that feeding John Cena's ego and feeding his love for making fans suffer was more important than building up the best character on the roster.

As for the idea of a fat cult leader carrying around a brightly colored lunchbox, NOT happening. It's too contrasting to the image of the character, and even if he does win, he'll end up just like Damien Sandow, he'll lose his cash in. MITB no longer means they're serious about you like it used to. Regardless, it's much more likely that Cesaro wins, if anybody is actually winning the title. Much, MUCH more likely. Bray Wyatt is about the farthest thing from a potential WWE Champion WWE has, his gimmick and image directly contradicts everything they've ever wanted in a champion.



> The Shield needed a win over the Wyatts because they have just started a major feud with Evolution/The Authority, simple as that.


No they didn't. In fact, it would've helped them *FAR* more if they'd been screwed out of the win by the Authority. As well as the Wyatt's, which of course, is no longer a priority.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> Those wins don't matter anymore, they're ancient history, and they were only given to Bray Wyatt so that he could be fed to Cena and transfer all of his momentum directly to Cena, just like EVERYBODY else that gets in the ring with that pathetic leech. Besides, when Bray Wyatt beat Daniel Bryan, he wasn't even a main eventer, he was getting DE-pushed. He was supposed to wrestle Sheamus at WrestleMania. And the Wyatt's only won the first match because it was 3 on 1, and the second because one of the Shield members abandoned the team. Both instances signifying that the Wyatt's just can't get it done on their own.
> 
> "Big win at Extreme Rules". :ti You do realize complete GEEKS like Wade Barrett have beaten John Cena at B level PPV's, right? It didn't help them in the slightest. The right decision was to have him win at WRESTLEMANIA. Period. That's the one match a year where a win isn't lost and forgotten and will make a star, and they blew it. They proved that feeding John Cena's ego and feeding his love for making fans suffer was more important than building up the best character on the roster.
> 
> ...


^Dude, the Wyatt's really aren't being buried. Trust me, I understand your frustrations (I mean seriously, I get it) but it hasn't even been a week since WM and they had a victory on RAW. Chill man, be patient. Who knows what'll happen leading up to Extreme Rules.


----------



## Thee Brain (Apr 12, 2011)

Jack Thwagger said:


> ^Dude, the Wyatt's really aren't being buried. Trust me, I understand your frustrations (I mean seriously, I get it) but it hasn't even been a week since WM and they had a victory on RAW. Chill man, be patient. Who knows what'll happen leading up to Extreme Rules.


Except this company has a funny track record you know? People aren't saying that they got buried just because they feel like it. They are saying it because it's easy to see how this company operates.

Remember Barrett, Miz or Sandow? Remember people saying how much a program with Cena would elevate them? Remember people saying to wait and see what happens after they lost their rivalry with Cena? It didn't turn out very good, did it?

Oh, but this time will be different, right? Just like last time.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Thee Brain said:


> Except this company has a funny track record you know? People aren't saying that they got buried just because they feel like it. They are saying it because it's easy to see how this company operates.
> 
> Remember Barrett, Miz or Sandow? Remember people saying how much a program with Cena would elevate them? Remember people saying to wait and see what happens? It didn't turn out very good, did it?


Pfft, because The Wyatt Family are totally the same as Barrett, Miz, and Sandow. Barrett's been repackaged and has had two victories since he's gotten back, anyways.

Besides, Cesaro had a match with Cena and lost, does it look like he's struggling?

Seriously, stop trying to find a reason to complain or freakout as soon as your favorite or the people you mark for lose. What do you think the Wyatt's are gonna be? 3MB 2.0? NO. For Christ's sake, you guys are being ridiculous about this. And incredibly impatient. Like I said, not even a week after WM and you're already trying to predict the Wyatt Family's stance months from now. They're not being buried. Burial is what's happened to Sandow or what will happen to Swagger after Cesaro beats him. Getting a loss on Main Event to a team that's started a feud with Triple H is NOT burial.


----------



## Thee Brain (Apr 12, 2011)

Jack Thwagger said:


> Pfft, because The Wyatt Family are totally the same as Barrett, Miz, and Sandow. Barrett's been repackaged and has had two victories since he's gotten back, anyways.


HOLY FUCK, WHAT A PUSH!! I can't barely stand such is my awe. After almost 4 years, Barrett finally gets what he deserves. Two victories. That's all I ever wanted. 

And comparing their talent doesn't even matter, because they're all pretty good overall, except Miz, therefore, they should have received way, way better treatment.



> Besides, Cesaro had a match with Cena and lost, does it look like he's struggling?
> 
> Seriously, stop trying to find a reason to complain or freakout as soon as your favorite or the people you mark for lose. What do you think the Wyatt's are gonna be? 3MB 2.0? NO. For Christ's sake, you guys are being ridiculous about this. And incredibly impatient. Like I said, not even a week after WM and you're already trying to predict the Wyatt Family's stance months from now. They're not being buried. Burial is what's happened to Sandow or what will happen to Swagger after Cesaro beats him. Getting a loss on Main Event to a team that's started a feud with Triple H is NOT burial.


I'm not even going to continue to argue, it's no good, you have your point of view, I have mine, that's fine. In a few months/a year we'll see who was right.


----------



## SóniaPortugal (Dec 6, 2013)

You are complaining about a match that will not appear on TV.

This match should have a little repetition in RAW, to sell the possible Dean Ambrose injury.
And if this happens.

No offense but Shut up


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Thee Brain said:


> HOLY FUCK, WHAT A PUSH!! I can't barely stand such is my awe. After almost 4 years, Barrett finally gets what he deserves. Two victories. That's all I ever wanted.
> 
> And comparing their talent doesn't even matter, because they're all pretty good overall, except Miz, therefore, they should have received way, way better treatment.
> 
> ...


fpalm

Seriously dude? I'm not even arguing, I'm pointing out how goddamn delusional you lot are if you think the Wyatt Family is being burying. There's a difference between having an opinion about something and being wrong. The Wyatts are not being buried. This is fact and you're wrong. We have no reason to believe the Wyatts will be buried. Wow, they lost a match...that MUST mean they're going to be buried. smfh.


----------



## Thee Brain (Apr 12, 2011)

Jack Thwagger said:


> fpalm
> 
> Seriously dude? I'm not even arguing, I'm pointing out how goddamn delusional you lot are if you think the Wyatt Family is being burying. There's a difference between having an opinion about something and being wrong. The Wyatts are not being buried. This is fact and you're wrong. We have no reason to believe the Wyatts will be buried. Wow, they lost a match...that MUST mean they're going to be buried. smfh.


Shame you've missed pretty much all I've said in this thread then. I've already mentioned to you this company's track record, I've already have given you similar examples of wrestlers who received initial strong pushes and were then buried, just like this. You've ignored them. Whatever. I'm not going to constantly repeat myself.

Like I also previously said, you have your point of view and I have mine. We'll see in a not so distant future who was right. 

Have a good day!

P.S. Hope I'm wrong and you're right.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Thee Brain said:


> Shame you've missed pretty much all I've said in this thread then. I've already mentioned to you this company's track record, I've already have given you similar examples of wrestlers who received burials that started just like this. You've ignored them. Whatever. I'm not going to constantly repeat myself.
> 
> Like I also previously said, you have your point of view and I have mine. We'll see in a not so distant future who was right.
> 
> ...


fpalm
Don't insult my intelligence just because I disagree with your goddamn ignorant ass assumptions.

I countered everything you said. The Wyatts aren't like any of the guys you mentioned whatsoever. It hasn't even been a week since WM. People want to complain for the sake of complaining and opposition. No one can win all the time. And yeah, I know I'm right.


----------



## Thee Brain (Apr 12, 2011)

Why do you insist on saying the Wyatts aren't nothing like those guys I mentioned? At least in terms of their position in the company.

Don't know if you remember, but in 2010 Barrett quite possibly even received a stronger initial push then Wyatt, and received way more heat, look what happened to him. Miz MAIN EVENTED Mania with Cena for the WWE Title. Look where's at.

Don't really see how they (Wyatts) are so much higher in status and position than those guys when they were also receiving their pushes, and were then buried.

Just two examples. But according to you, they mean nothing, right. They don't represent actual evidence of WWE's way of operating.


----------



## WrayBryatt (Mar 20, 2014)

Jack Thwagger said:


> To be fair, Swagger didn't say it either. People said it when he came out, though. Crowds are still adjusting and they're all different. There was a dude with a gadsden flag right behind the ring, though. We Swagger marks are far and few between, but we're loyal as hell.
> 
> 
> 
> Some people just want to complain for the sake of complaining. Once their favorites don't get 5 star treatment they whine and whine. At least marking for someone who "sucks" has made me a bit more humble and appreciative of them.


Yes, he has a following but clearly the group was popular because of two things, Zeb coulter(Esp hilarious signs at ringside)and cesaro being a talented worker. Sorry to say, Swagger was the B Minus player of the group. I'm going to miss their We the people spot coming off a tag. that was my favorite thing to see in a tag match. Imo, they deserved to at least rock tag team gold. They seemed like a natural tag team, more so than usos. But yeah, cesaro is moving on to bigger things. Hopefully swagger too, he's recovered alot. I remember before this gimmick, no one gave a fuck about him. Hope it doesn't go back to that.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

WrayBryatt said:


> Yes, he has a following but clearly the group was popular because of two things, Zeb coulter(Esp hilarious signs at ringside)and cesaro being a talented worker. Sorry to say, Swagger was the B Minus player of the group. I'm going to miss their We the people spot coming off a tag. that was my favorite thing to see in a tag match. Imo, they deserved to at least rock tag team gold. They seemed like a natural tag team, more so than usos. But yeah, cesaro is moving on to bigger things. Hopefully swagger too, he's recovered alot. I remember before this gimmick, no one gave a fuck about him. Hope it doesn't go back to that.


Solo I'd say Swagger is B+ or A-. The WWE booked him as complete and utter shit and cut his moveset by half to make Cesaro look better. In hindsight, I'm glad they've disbanded now because I can actually see Swagger give his all. At least until they WWE inevitably feeds him to Cesaro and be comes irrelevant once more. I'll still mark for him, though, but what a waste...


----------



## Uerfer (Oct 30, 2012)

Too much wyatt talk in here. Shit. Fuck 'em if they are buried, then they are buried! 

Move on.


----------



## KakeRock (Jul 29, 2013)

First win for Rybaxel! >

Im not so happy about Fandango going with Layla ,i thought they were perfect couple\team with Summer Rae


----------



## Trublez (Apr 10, 2013)

Fucking hell, so much fucking morons in this thread fpalm

How the fuck are the Wyatts being buried when they pinned the IC champ the night before and when they defeated The Shield twice in a row (at EC AND Raw) with The Shield only gaining one win against them at fucking lol Main Event which nobody fucking watches. In fact, it's even more of an insult that The Shield (you know, the group feuding with maineventers right now) only got to defeat them not at a PPV, Raw or even on Smackdown, but on fucking Main Event which isn't even televised. If I was retarded as you Wyatt marks, I'd even say The Shield were buried because of this, but alas, I'm not as retarded as you Wyatt marks.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

S.A.M. said:


> Fucking hell, *so much fucking morons in this thread *fpalm
> 
> How the fuck are the Wyatts being buried when they pinned the IC champ the night before and when they defeated The Shield twice in a row (at EC AND Raw) with The Shield only gaining one win against them at fucking lol Main Event which nobody fucking watches. In fact, it's even more of an insult that The Shield (you know, the group feuding with maineventers right now) only got to defeat them not at a PPV, Raw or even on Smackdown, but on fucking Mainevent which isn't even televised.* If I was retarded as you Wyatt marks*, I'd even say The Shield were buried because of this, but alas,* I'm not as retarded as you Wyatt marks.*


You ok? Because you sound very angry. I'm not one to say they are buried because they still are a very credible group especially Bray but the track record is what worries people. Like some have posted losing to Cena in a high profiles match doesn't generally mean a great future. I think Wyatt should have won at Mania but that one loss isn't gonna kill him. He did need the win more than Cena though, not sure why they decided to have him win.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

El Capitano said:


> Its sad that Ziggler is losing to Jack Swagger :no


Well, losing to Swagger is a lot better than losing to Fandango or Sandow like he was doing at one point.


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

swagger_ROCKS said:


> Well, losing to Swagger is a lot better than losing to Fandango or Sandow like he was doing at one point.


Not really, he's just losing to a guy who's sightly less buried than Fandango and Sandow, who are literally ROCK bottom. 

He's still losing to a jobber, which makes him a jobber. They had something there with Ziggler, the fans were ready for a main event run, it's a shame that they've killed him.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Jack Thwagger said:


> ^Dude, the Wyatt's really aren't being buried. Trust me, I understand your frustrations (I mean seriously, I get it) but it hasn't even been a week since WM and they had a victory on RAW. Chill man, be patient. Who knows what'll happen leading up to Extreme Rules.


They had a victory over a LOSER, and it doesn't MATTER what happens leading up to Extreme Rules, or even at the PPV. It literally doesn't matter, they blew their one chance.

Jack Swagger beat Randy Orton at Extreme Rules. You remember that? Of course you do, so you know what I'm talking about. Look what happened to him. B PPV's do not make stars.


----------



## Uerfer (Oct 30, 2012)

B PPVs don't make stars, its true but why should the Wyatts be pushed as top acts this soon in the first place? Let Bray and friends spend some good time in mid card and earn the top spot over time. That's the way pro-wrestling should be. Even Steve Austin didn't get pushed as top star within months of his debut.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Uerfer said:


> B PPVs don't make stars, its true but why should the Wyatts be pushed as top acts this soon in the first place? Let Bray and friends spend some good time in mid card and earn the top spot over time. That's the way pro-wrestling should be. Even Steve Austin didn't get pushed as top star within months of his debut.


This is a different era. Prime Steve Austin today would be main eventing before half the fanbase even remembered his name.

Why? Because he's ready to be a top star NOW, he's good enough, he's over enough, he's more creative and different than anything they have right now, and quite frankly, if they're gonna push people like Sheamus and Del Rio to those top spots IMMEDIATELY, who nobody has ever cared about, they can damn sure push a guy who's gotten the reactions and shown the talent that Bray Wyatt has. They are willing to push anyone they really like as fast as they want, they've proven it time and time again. There's no timetable on when somebody should be pushed, it's NEVER too early.

If you don't want him to be a top star, then don't even put him in the ring with Cena at WrestleMania in the first place, bury him from the get go. Let people know where you REALLY stand from the beginning. Don't give him an amazing push and then piss off your fanbase by cutting it off and turning him back into a lower midcarder when he's got incredible momentum. They do this EVERY SINGLE TIME, there's NO commitment to ANYONE. All it does is makes their fanbase more and more disgruntled at the stupidity they put on tv on a weekly basis.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

DoubleDeckerBar said:


> Not really, he's just losing to a guy who's sightly less buried than Fandango and Sandow, who are literally ROCK bottom.
> 
> He's still losing to a jobber, which makes him a jobber. They had something there with Ziggler, the fans were ready for a main event run, it's a shame that they've killed him.


He was losing to people in gimmick matches, it's a lot better. Not to mention, he was looking alright going into MANIA. So, I certain once he's out of the dog house and they've found a way to re package him, he'll be back to where he left since his face turn/post Mania 29.


----------



## Rugrat (Jun 30, 2013)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> B PPV's do not make stars.


HHH, Orton, Punk, Angle, Edge (some may argue he was), Rock, Foley weren't made at Mania. How come Bray Wyatt needs to be? Didn't you even predict Reigns to beat Lesnar at Summerslam for the WWE title to make his star (or something similar). Miz pinned Cena at Mania, look where he is.

Strong booking and a title run can make a star, just as much as a big Mania win. In my opinion the best wrestler of all time (Steve Austin) was made by beating a midcarder at a B-PPV and a Wrestlemania loss by the face of the company. (Slight similarity)


----------



## guardplay320 (Apr 19, 2010)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> They had a victory over a LOSER, and it doesn't MATTER what happens leading up to Extreme Rules, or even at the PPV. It literally doesn't matter, they blew their one chance.
> 
> Jack Swagger beat Randy Orton at Extreme Rules. You remember that? Of course you do, so you know what I'm talking about. Look what happened to him. B PPV's do not make stars.


Your obsession with this one match is ridiculous. I agree that Wyatt should have gone over, but losing one Wrestlemania to the top face of the last decade isn't going to kill him. Just because Sandow flopped after losing to Cena (not at WM, by the way), it doesn't mean Wyatt's career goes the same way. Here is some history of top stars at WM:

Austin - Beat Savio Vega in his first match and lost to Hart at his first WM as the "rattlesnake character". The next WM he went on to beat HBK in a classic. The loss to Hitman hardly hurt him. 

HHH - was a midcarder until he was finally being pushed to the next level at his 4th WM. He lost to Kane there before winning the title at his next WM. The loss to Kane hardly hurt him. 

Orton - Won his first WM in a handicap match. Meaningless. Lost his next 3 WM's before finally beating HHH and Cena in a 3-way for the championship.

HBK, the best example of all - Had plenty of tag team matches early on before losing an upper mid card classic against Razor Ramon. Lost to Diesel the next year for the championship. 6-11 at WM. Hardly makes us think of him as less of the all-time great that he is. The guy has the nickname "Mr. WM" not because his wins and losses, but because of his incredible performances. That is what he is remembered by. If Wyatt continues to put on performances like he did at WM this year, he will earn his legacy, not by wins and losses at WM but by his great performances. I don't think of HBK as the loser of that match against Razor Ramon but as one of the two performers who put on one of the top matches in WM history.

Only Cena and Hogan started off with nothing but wins at WM, and we all know Wyatt is a very different type of character than Hogan/Cena. 

Either you are trolling in a very bizarre way or you just are way off on this one. Wyatt will be just fine. His first WM was against the face of the company for the last decade and he put on an incredible show. That is what matters. Look how long it took some of the top stars in history just to GET to the point where they even facing a current main event star, little yet the face of the company at WM.

By the way, the only guy whose career went downhill after losing to Cena at WM was The Miz... oh wait, he BEAT Cena. Cena's only losses were to Orton, The Rock and THE MIZ. haha So what would this win have done for Bray? Where is the history to point at it hurting him to lose to Cena at WM?


----------



## Uerfer (Oct 30, 2012)

^ how can you include HHH in your list but fail to mention his burial by Ultimate warrior in his first wrestlemania? :lol its way too fitting to the context of discussion and the current situation to leave it out.


----------



## guardplay320 (Apr 19, 2010)

Uerfer said:


> ^ how can you include HHH in your list but fail to mention his burial by Ultimate warrior in his first wrestlemania? :lol its way too fitting to the context of discussion and the current situation to leave it out.



HHH wasn't HHH yet. I don't think this guy would have had the same issues with Bray losing if he had to Crna as Husky Harris. Bray is much further along already compared to where Hunter was when he faced Warrior. Nobody had expectations of Hunter winning that match. Many people thought Bray was going over and was already being pushed all the way to the top.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

guardplay320 said:


> Your obsession with this one match is ridiculous. I agree that Wyatt should have gone over, but losing one Wrestlemania to the top face of the last decade isn't going to kill him. Just because Sandow flopped after losing to Cena (not at WM, by the way), it doesn't mean Wyatt's career goes the same way. Here is some history of top stars at WM:


He didn't FLOP, they buried him. He wasn't even given a CHANCE. It doesn't necessarily mean Wyatt's career is going to go the same way but considering that just about everybody that I've liked for the last several years has failed, I'd be inclined to believe he's doomed. The loss certainly doesn't HELP him, and if it's not gonna help him, then why do it? It doesn't matter if it doesn't kill him, you do what the most beneficial thing is. Nobody but WWE would ever think it's a good decision to put Cena over. Any rational person analyzing the situation sees that John Cena is in the same spot NO MATTER WHAT, win or lose, but a loss for Bray Wyatt can damage him and a win can elevate him. That means Bray Wyatt goes over. Not in this stupid company.



> Austin - Beat Savio Vega in his first match and lost to Hart at his first WM as the "rattlesnake character". The next WM he went on to beat HBK in a classic. The loss to Hitman hardly hurt him.
> 
> HHH - was a midcarder until he was finally being pushed to the next level at his 4th WM. He lost to Kane there before winning the title at his next WM. The loss to Kane hardly hurt him.
> 
> ...


Different eras, different philosophies and not everybody is the same. WWE doesn't have the patience to build someone for years anymore, you either get the push right away or you fail. That's been the case for the last several years.



> Either you are trolling in a very bizarre way or you just are way off on this one. Wyatt will be just fine. His first WM was against the face of the company for the last decade and he put on an incredible show. That is what matters. Look how long it took some of the top stars in history just to GET to the point where they even facing a current main event star, little yet the face of the company at WM.


Being "fine" is not good enough, half the roster is "fine", he needs to EXCEL. And an incredible performance is NOT what matters at all. A serious, hard, main event level push is what matters. Nothing else. 



> By the way, the only guy whose career went downhill after losing to Cena at WM was The Miz... oh wait, he BEAT Cena. Cena's only losses were to Orton, The Rock and THE MIZ. haha So what would this win have done for Bray? Where is the history to point at it hurting him to lose to Cena at WM?


There's no history at WrestleMania specifically but there's PLENTY of history with Cena burying talent and destroying their momentum, and since it's not going to mean anything to give Bray Wyatt the win on a B level show, he's been pigeonholed into an unimportant spot.

Look at where Orton and Rock are today. Are you seriously comparing Bray Wyatt to THE MIZ? You know better than that. He was never going to be a long term, sustainable top guy, never. That was a mistake, at the time Vince was big on him because of the amount of media work he does. Completely different scenario, if you don't think a guy as over and as talented as Bray Wyatt pinning the face of the WWE at WrestleMania is not a landmark career elevation then you don't know much about wrestling. 



RugbyRat said:


> HHH, Orton, Punk, Angle, Edge (some may argue he was), Rock, Foley weren't made at Mania. How come Bray Wyatt needs to be? Didn't you even predict Reigns to beat Lesnar at Summerslam for the WWE title to make his star (or something similar). Miz pinned Cena at Mania, look where he is.
> 
> Strong booking and a title run can make a star, just as much as a big Mania win. In my opinion the best wrestler of all time (Steve Austin) was made by beating a midcarder at a B-PPV and a Wrestlemania loss by the face of the company. (Slight similarity)


Again, you're comparing Bray Wyatt to THE MIZ. Listen to yourself. That's like saying a win over John Cena at WrestleMania would be the same thing for Curtis Axel as it would for Cesaro. No it wouldn't be and you KNOW it, stop using that argument. 

I predicted Reigns to win the title at SummerSlam (I don't know if I specifically said Lesnar, I thought it was Batista), but I also said he'd beat Cena at WrestleMania for the title and that would be his real crowning moment. Look at Daniel Bryan. He wasn't made at SummerSlam, he was a big deal after SummerSlam but he wasn't made. He dropped down the card for a while. He became a permanent, main event mainstay FOR LIFE at *WRESTLEMANIA*.

Steve Austin got over huge at KOTR and WrestleMania 13, but when did he become a real, bonafide mega star? At WrestleMania 14 when he won the WWE title and Jim Ross said "THE AUSTIN ERA HAS BEGUN!". WrestleMania once again.

WWE has made every PPV but WrestleMania in the last several years SO unimportant that now they have to give them away for $10 because the sales are so low.


----------



## bipartisan101 (Feb 11, 2013)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> He didn't FLOP, they buried him. He wasn't even given a CHANCE. It doesn't necessarily mean Wyatt's career is going to go the same way but considering that just about everybody that I've liked for the last several years has failed, I'd be inclined to believe he's doomed. The loss certainly doesn't HELP him, and if it's not gonna help him, then why do it? It doesn't matter if it doesn't kill him, you do what the most beneficial thing is. Nobody but WWE would ever think it's a good decision to put Cena over. Any rational person analyzing the situation sees that John Cena is in the same spot NO MATTER WHAT, win or lose, but a loss for Bray Wyatt can damage him and a win can elevate him. That means Bray Wyatt goes over. Not in this stupid company.


People forget that Bret Hart beat Stone Cold at Wrestlemania before Austin had a WWE title to his name. Was that burial? Literally Hart was in the exact same position as Cena, and yet Austin lost and had the best career of any WWE wrestler ever. Just because Cena beat Wyatt doesn't mean Wyatt was "buried". The feud with Bret did Austin's career wonders even though he lost, just like the feud with Cena will do WYatt's career wonders even though he lost. sheesh....


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Anyone saying the wyatts are being buried need to learn what the word means. 

Sent from Verticalsports.com App


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

bipartisan101 said:


> People forget that Bret Hart beat Stone Cold at Wrestlemania before Austin had a WWE title to his name. Was that burial? Literally Hart was in the exact same position as Cena, and yet Austin lost and had the best career of any WWE wrestler ever.


Nobody's forgotten that. Austin had the best career of any wrestler ever because he's the most talented man in wrestling history, and in a different era. Nowadays, they are NOT looking to propel new talent. It's always the status quo month after month, year after year. Even if they were, they'd never look in Bray Wyatt's direction because they hate his look and they wouldn't be willing to push his gimmick as a world champion. He'd need a complete overhaul into a bland WWE drone, and that would take all the fun out of him.



> Just because Cena beat Wyatt doesn't mean Wyatt was "buried". The feud with Bret did Austin's career wonders even though he lost, just like the feud with Cena will do WYatt's career wonders even though he lost. sheesh....


Again, you're using an outdated reference from a different time in wrestling history. You know what this is ACTUALLY like? When Cena buried Wade Barrett under a stack of chairs, and he never recovered from it. That's what it's actually like.

Feuding with Cena never does a career wonders, he harms everybody he touches. The only new guy he didn't hurt was Sheamus and that's because Triple H wouldn't allow him to bury that guy because he was Triple H's favourite.


----------



## Uerfer (Oct 30, 2012)

Pyro is confused as fuck. Going over Cena in a midcard match at Mania, and a top star with real momentum like Austin(98)/Bryan('14) chasing the top heel/world champion is not the same thing. Its true that wrestlemania over the years has been built up as the culmination of title chases and top angles, and it is true, stars can be truly made there. But it only happens when there is real momentum with the right storyline, right opponent and the right title chase. Triple H established Bryan for life, Cena was never in that position and neither was Wyatt in Bryan's position. They were mid card and they were meant to be mid-card at Mania, that was their purpose. The win wouldn't have made that big of a difference for Wyatt. 

If Cena was a heel like HHH who embraces the power, dominance and authority to put over the underdog, and if Wyatt was an underdog like Bryan, you could atleast make a case for "Bray being made for life", but it wasn't even close. Cena was the fucking underdog all along.


----------



## guardplay320 (Apr 19, 2010)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> He didn't FLOP, they buried him. He wasn't even given a CHANCE. It doesn't necessarily mean Wyatt's career is going to go the same way but considering that just about everybody that I've liked for the last several years has failed, I'd be inclined to believe he's doomed. The loss certainly doesn't HELP him, and if it's not gonna help him, then why do it? It doesn't matter if it doesn't kill him, you do what the most beneficial thing is. Nobody but WWE would ever think it's a good decision to put Cena over. Any rational person analyzing the situation sees that John Cena is in the same spot NO MATTER WHAT, win or lose, but a loss for Bray Wyatt can damage him and a win can elevate him. That means Bray Wyatt goes over. Not in this stupid company.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You are completely proving my point with this Miz stuff. The whole point is that it isn't about winning or losing at WM but putting on match that people will remember forever that gets you over to the next level. Miz beat Cena but because he is a hack, he went nowhere. Most others have lost to Crna but went places because they had the talent. Bray has the talent. Getting TO that match with Cena is being elevated in the first place. Performing in that match, win of loss gets you over. Bray is not Sandow. Sandow, although talented has a retread gimmick. I still think he can be saved, but maybe I just am too much of an optimist there. Bray has a lasting unique character. 

Also, it isn't be pushed to the top immediately or fail in the WWE. Look at the guys who were pushed right away - Ryback - fail, Brodus Clay - fail, Sheamus - immediate success and then stale, ADR - they are still trying to find ways to push him down our throats, etc. 

The only guys to really break that Cena/Orton stronghold have been two slow built guys - Punk and Bryan.

Verdict is still out on Big E, Shield, Wyatt's, Cesaro, etc


----------



## guardplay320 (Apr 19, 2010)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> Nobody's forgotten that. Austin had the best career of any wrestler ever because he's the most talented man in wrestling history, and in a different era. Nowadays, they are NOT looking to propel new talent. It's always the status quo month after month, year after year. Even if they were, they'd never look in Bray Wyatt's direction because they hate his look and they wouldn't be willing to push his gimmick as a world champion. He'd need a complete overhaul into a bland WWE drone, and that would take all the fun out of him.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Punk? Bryan?


----------



## hng13 (Jan 7, 2014)

Good lord, Wyatt was not buried bro. Get with it.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

:lmao People still going on about the Wyatts being buried. Ya'll really don't know the definition of it. Literally...anyone who thinks they're buried is nothing short of a drama queen.


----------



## fr33man (Mar 20, 2014)

Since I was driving through Lafayette, I decided to attend Smackdown, and man that crowd was terrible. Small crowd, lots of empty seats, I felt I was at a high school gym. I still enjoyed it. One match that was left out from those spoilers is the Cena/Bray Wyatt darkmatch at the end.


----------



## Uerfer (Oct 30, 2012)

Lafayette always draws the lowest crowds, especially smackdown. It has been that way since atleast 2008.


----------



## fr33man (Mar 20, 2014)

When I saw that they were advertising coming back in September for Raw, I was like really.


----------



## WrayBryatt (Mar 20, 2014)

CM Punk Is A God said:


> Layla being paired with Fandango is a brilliant idea. It just means more TV time for her, she cant get any less time on TV.
> 
> The Wyatt's loosing to The Shield doesn't mean shit. The Wyatt's have defeated them twice, you would think The Shield would get their win back eventually. :lol they're not getting buried.


Yeah, Layla might actually get a reaction for the first time since laycool


----------



## WrayBryatt (Mar 20, 2014)

CM Punk Is A God said:


> Layla being paired with Fandango is a brilliant idea. It just means more TV time for her, she cant get any less time on TV.
> 
> The Wyatt's loosing to The Shield doesn't mean shit. The Wyatt's have defeated them twice, you would think The Shield would get their win back eventually. :lol they're not getting buried.


Yeah, Layla might actually get a reaction for the first time since laycool


----------



## Dougwertz (Mar 31, 2014)

So did the shield actually participate in the yes chants or just stand in the ring?


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Cesaro losing that theme is a terrible decision. Terrible.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Irish Jet said:


> Cesaro losing that theme is a terrible decision. Terrible.


fpalm

Okay, I'm gonna be calm about this; Why is it bad a decision for Cesaro not to have the Real American theme?


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

Jack Thwagger said:


> fpalm
> 
> Okay, I'm gonna be calm about this; Why is it bad a decision for Cesaro not to have the Real American theme?


Because it's a main event theme. Blatantly a main event theme. It's fucking incredible, and he should be the one who keeps it if he's getting pushed. Swaggers old theme was awesome anyways.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Irish Jet said:


> Because it's a main event theme. Blatantly a main event theme. It's fucking incredible, and he should be the one who keeps it if he's getting pushed. Swaggers old theme was awesome anyways.


Eh, but Patriot just sounds American. Not a good fit for Cesaro, especially since he's trying to cut ties with Swagger/Colter.

Swagger's original theme was good, but far too upbeat for his current character.


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

"He introduces Cesaro, who comes out to no music."


*Paging Jim Johnston* *GET TO WORK, MAN!!!* :cuss:


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Irish Jet said:


> Cesaro losing that theme is a terrible decision. Terrible.


His old theme could be over right now. It was good. He may not even lose this one, knowing WWE. His first theme was troll worthy. They probably making Swag keep it because it highly fits his gimmick. And they may be strongly working on a new one for Cesaro. As long as it's not a downgrade from his old one, he'll be alright. 

Plus, R truth made the no theme work for a bit, maybe Paul can too :lol


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

swagger_ROCKS said:


> His old theme could be over right now. It was good. He may not even lose this one, knowing WWE. His first theme was troll worthy. They probably making Swag keep it because it highly fits his gimmick. And they may be strongly working on a new one for Cesaro. As long as it's not a downgrade from his old one, he'll be alright.
> 
> Plus, R truth made the no theme work for a bit, maybe Paul can too :lol


The TROOF will set you free....


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

Fuck Swagger. Not like he's getting any push to a top player. Been there, done that in 2010 and it went like a fart in church. Cesaro should keep the Real Americans theme because he made the theme likable for the crowd. Besides, Swagger can always go back to his ON YO KNEES theme.


----------



## RelivingTheShadow (Apr 25, 2013)

Hopefully they give a good theme song to Cesaro. I figure he's beating Swagger at ER, then winning the IC title at the next PPV. Looks like by Heyman's promo he's going to be in the World Title Scene fairly quickly, which I think may be a mistake.


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

The best thing about Cesaro not being in Real Americans anymore, is now the fans can finally chant his damn name, instead of "We the People" like a bunch of fools. I mean is it really that hard to chant "Cesaro", the post-mania crowd full of fans from the UK, Canada, and around the world did it with no problem whatsoever.


----------



## sandsaro (Aug 25, 2012)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8LHwNp1IXj4

Cesaro definitely acting more heelish than he has in his other interviews


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

sandsaro said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8LHwNp1IXj4
> 
> Cesaro definitely acting more heelish than he has in his other interviews


Did Bret ever do this when he Beat Chris Benoit? When he became full of himself, or am I just remembering something false?

Anyways, it seems like they wanna build him up to be a really credible opponent for DB or MITB.


----------



## sandsaro (Aug 25, 2012)

I see they edited Cesaro's Neutraliser on Big Show to make it look like he did it a lot more effortlessly than what truly happened.


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

Well there was a couple smarks booing Bryan on Smackdown but they were still drowned by the yes chants and adulation. I'm sure people will comment on how Bryan's pops are declining  but keep in mind it's the Cajondome in Louisiana without the aid of fans from all over the world. Bryan still go the second biggest pop and ovation next to Hogan, which is great considering how crap this crowd usually is.

Having said that, his promo was quite cheesy and similar to that Cena one with Hogan a few weeks ago, but I suppose I'd rather it happen on Smackdown and not on RAW. As long as Bryan is a serious competitor on RAW I could care less how he acts on Smackdown.

Bray Wyatt once again cut an amazing promo and instantly brought back all of his lost credibility from his loss to Cena. It was also insanely huge for Cesaro to Neutralize Big Show. How fucking incredible was that? :mark:


----------



## Joshi Judas (Jul 12, 2013)

Bryan's promos will be happy and goofy for a while now. He's overcome the Authority, is now the man, no reason to be angry or intense. Which is why I hope HHH fucks him up soon so he stays angry. Angry Bryan is the best Bryan.


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

yup Bryan's promo reminded me a lot of Cena's one a few weeks ago, didn't like it a bit; the promo from him for ER was fun though

Bray's promo was great again and it kinda confirmed they are going to fight at Extreme Rules (which was fairly obvious anyways I guess)

Cesaro /w Heyman fits quite a bitimo, it's interesting they are actually doing a heel vs heel feud with Swagger here

Glad to see BNB wrestling, guess they will make him compete for the IC oder US title I guess? Squashing UC is always fun :lmao

Layla is hot and I'm glad she actually has something to do

Main Event was ok, the ending was too much like the one on RAW, wish they'd done something different this time


----------



## ecabney (Dec 9, 2011)

D-Bry has no reason to cut angry promos right now. Would seem pretty disingenuous after all that was given to him. Plus The Shield's on the payroll...


----------



## Marrow (Sep 3, 2010)

Confused with what they're doing with Cesaro. He's feuding with a heel (Swagger), the Swing is crazy over, his moves get great pops, he's getting cheered by the crowd and opened the Big Show match with a handshake. But he's with Heyman (one of the biggest heels on the roster), had heelish tactics and kept beating down Show after the match. 

Is he legitimately supposed to be a tweener character? Because he's not coming off as a full heel or a face to me. It's clear WWE are behind him though, so at least he's getting that big push, no matter what he's supposed to be.

Also thought Layla was a huge improvement over Summer as Fandango's dance-partner. And I've been bullish on Barrett's in-ring mediocrity in the past, but he's really impressed me both on Raw and Smackdown - working faster and more aggressively, and the Bad News schtick has finally got over with the crowd.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Lol, how the hell is Cesaro coming off as more of a heel than the two with a racist schtick? I mean, goddamn, like...if you think about it Cesaro has done nothing but prove everything Zeb has preached to be right. If he wasn't full on racist with what he preached, you could easily turn Jack and Zeb as faces...initially I thought Cesaro would be the tweener, but I'm starting to think Jack/Zeb are just for the sheer fact Cesaro left them and is acting like more of an asshole than ever before. Interesting...props to the WWE for going the unconventional route. Curious to see the promos to come.



BIG E WINNING said:


> Fuck Swagger. Not like he's getting any push to a top player. Been there, done that in 2010 and it went like a fart in church. Cesaro should keep the Real Americans theme because he made the theme likable for the crowd. Besides, Swagger can always go back to his ON YO KNEES theme.


:lmao

People LEGIT getting butthurt because Swagger kept his own theme song.


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

BIG E WINNING said:


> Fuck Swagger. Not like he's getting any push to a top player. Been there, done that in 2010 and it went like a fart in church. Cesaro should keep the Real Americans theme because he made the theme likable for the crowd. Besides, Swagger can always go back to his ON YO KNEES theme.


Its SWAGGER's theme song. Its HIS. Not Cesaro's but Swaggers. How the fuck can you get pissed off by Swagger keeping HIS OWN THEME SONG.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

The Neutralizer was awesome to see. Heyman was far too good for that commentary table. Heyman didn't look right, and at some points it seemed as thou the commentary was being controlled heavily. Those pauses and shit was kinda awkward. Cesaro really needs to stay away from Big Show unless he's gonna look really good against him. The last thing he needs is Big Show killing his momentum, like he does to everyone.


----------



## Tardbasher12 (Jul 1, 2013)

John Cena called himself the fucking measuring stick, yet this is what he bashed HHH for a couple years ago.


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

Bryan & Hogan segment was awesome, also loved the crowd reaction for #BNB. Pretty good episode of SD. (Y)


----------



## Sarcasm1 (Aug 24, 2011)

Why Cena always the one to do summaries?


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

Sarcasm1 said:


> Why Cena always the one to do summaries?


Ugh. Hate it when he does this shit. 

'SO WHAT'S GOING ON IN THE KUH-RAZY WORLD OF THE WWE EVERYBODY? ISN'T IT ALL EXCITING? WHAT A WRESTLEMANIA buttheundertakerlost.......BRYAN IS CHAMP YES! YES! BY THE WAY I'M STILL THE BEST LOL' 

:cena3

I'd say I'm usually more tolerable of Cena than many others around here, but when he does this constant shilling of everything going on, it's fucking pitiful.


----------



## Bearodactyl (Apr 2, 2012)

Dougwertz said:


> So did the shield actually participate in the yes chants or just stand in the ring?


If I remember correctly they did their own thing, and did NOT "Yes" with DBry. Thankfully. 

Had limited time today so only watched parts. Liked the Paige and Wyatts promos, Layla with Fandango surprisingly works, Emma with Santino is growing on me as well though I really hope she's allowed to really start displaying her wrestling prowess soon. I'm not a big Hulkamaniac so kinda zoned out during the bit with him, nor did I regretfully take the time for BNB and RVD. 

Bryan and the Usos vs Authority+ was interesting.
First off, I wanna admit that Batista and Orton back together again (kinda) totally works for me. They somehow.. amplify.. eachother. Kane also doing well as an authority figure who isn't feeling his authority respected. He'd tell Orton and Batista to do as he says like he did with the Shield, if he didn't already know that wasn't gonna fly. That's the vibe I get off him. And the Usos.. the simple fact that they're in the ring in these matches with the Bryans, Ortons and Batistas of our world just shows how far they've gotten. I thought those guys were jobbers for life for a looong time, and am really happy for them that they managed to work their way up. Good for them. 

Unsure about the ending there, when I read the spoilers beforehand I thought it'd make the Usos look weaker than necessary but tbh it didn't really bother me. That being said, this Smackdown was a little light on Shield to me. Wanted more Shield. 

All in all decent Smackdown, but I'm still afterbuzzing on Raw and WM tbh. I wanna start seeing which direction these things are gonna go, on pretty much all fronts. This SD really didn't clear things up yet for me.


----------



## QWERTYOP (Jun 6, 2013)

Oh God, no. Heyman Just called it the ANNUAL memorial battle royal! God no, please! If they're going to have an annual match at WM, I'd much rather it was the MITB ladder match.


----------



## RadGuyMcCool (Jul 31, 2013)

From what i could hear, Rybaxel's new theme sounded pretty rad.


----------



## SUPAH STRONG STYLE (Feb 5, 2013)

...Are they really making Cesaro heel? 

Something tells me this Heyman collab is going to do what it did for Axel. Aka, jack shit. Cesaro can work fine on his own, and it shows.


----------



## QWERTYOP (Jun 6, 2013)

Could be a tweener. He did show some face characteristics too. Perhaps they're waiting to see which way the crowd go.


----------



## Silent KEEL (Jul 26, 2004)

I hate when Cena recaps, stupid promo.


----------



## ikarinokami (Aug 28, 2008)

God damn bray wyatt is good, up there with the machos, jakes, and heymans


----------



## O Fenômeno (Mar 15, 2009)

:banderas 

Cesaro 

:mark:


----------



## JD=JohnDorian (Feb 24, 2012)

Good episode this week. It was good to see BNB get another victory, hopefully they actually do something with him this time. The Bryan/Hogan segment was great. I enjoyed the main event as well, this Bryan/Shield vs The Authority feud is looking really promising.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

I got to see the Yes Chants over Hogan's theme music. Very cool.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

DAT TROUBLE IN PARADISE INTO THE BULLHAMMER! :mark:

Now to watch the rest of the show...


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

#BadNewsSanta said:


> DAT TROUBLE IN PARADISE INTO THE BULLHAMMER! :mark:
> 
> Now to watch the rest of the show...


That was quite a spot..

Oh look Cena recap on post show.. (sung to the tune of the Addams family)
Duh duh duh Duh!
Mute mute!
Duh duh duh Duh!
Mute mute!
Duh duh duh Duh!
Duh duh duh Duh!
Duh duh duh Duh!
Mute Mute!


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Alex Riley really did just say "He can still get high." on RVD.

fpalm


----------



## insanitydefined (Feb 14, 2013)

Jack Thwagger said:


> Alex Riley really did just say "He can still get high." on RVD.
> 
> fpalm


Seriously? That had to be intentional. :lmao 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Xapury (Nov 4, 2010)

Jack Thwagger said:


> Alex Riley really did just say "He can still get high." on RVD.
> 
> fpalm


Dats vince mcmahon right there :lmao :lmao


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!! (Apr 13, 2011)

Great Smackdown, minus every second of Cena's promo. Absolutely nothing was said, nothing was advanced. Fuck that segment, I'm actually embarrassed to have watched it. Cena is comfortable and smooth on the mic, even that won't help you if you're saying bullshit.

Great Smackdown! Loved the opening. Pairing Cesaro with the manager of the man who ended the streak is fantastic for Cesaro. 

Great main Event too. Usos still getting some action. Layla :yum: GTFO! Now I have to choose between Summer and Rae? This is evil of you WWE.


----------



## LlamaFromTheCongo (Mar 30, 2014)

Glad to see BnB get another win


----------



## chronoxiong (Apr 1, 2005)

Quick Smackdown thoughts:
-Enjoyed Daniel Bryan's promo with Hulk Hogan. It wasn't as corny as I thought.
-Layla is now the new valet with Fanango. A chance to see dat booty every week. Sign me up!
-The Orton/Batista team is growing on me. Not sure how. They just seem to work well together.
-Bad News Barrett won another match.
-Did not like the John Cean promo. I mean, it was cool that he was on Smackdown but his promo went nowhere. It was a summary of what's been going on with the company.


----------



## Yes Era (Dec 8, 2013)

[email protected] of these dolts wanting Bryan to be angry after winning the fucking belt and having the crowd chanted YOU DESERVE IT like he was a wrestling god.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

The Bad News Barrett entrance cape is glorious. 

Orton/Batista not helping Kane at the end clinches it for me - Kane is going to leave Authority and form his own three man stable. Enter the Ascension.


----------



## stylesclash360 (Jan 13, 2012)

It was hilarious hearing Cena refer to himself as the measuring stick/standard bearer.


----------



## Darkness is here (Mar 25, 2014)

Solid promo from both cena and wyatt, This fued is getting more EPIC :mark:


----------



## Λ Dandy Λ (Apr 1, 2014)

BnB is in the best shape of his career. Dem biceps.


----------



## Griever11 (Feb 21, 2013)

Pretty solid show all around this week. I'm glad to see their continuing the Wyatt/Cena storyline and Barrett got another win too which was awesome.


----------



## DudeLove669 (Oct 20, 2013)

The ending to RAW was amazing, while the ending to Smackdown was dull. The endings were similar in concept but one thing made the difference, the crowd. It just shows how absolutely integral a good crowd is, because a bad crowd just sucks the life out of you.


----------

